# Lumenoks with Bulldog collars?



## hutch80 (Sep 17, 2010)

I was thinking of buying some CX Mayhems or Maximas but I really like using my lumenoks. Will they work with these collars? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## devin1 (Oct 2, 2010)

They do work with the collars but not aswell. I scuffed up the top of the collar and they performed better. You can take the collars off and they work great too. At least your saving some grains you gain w/ the lumenok.


----------

